
Ask HN: How do send a reply to a comment on Facebook without Enter? - modinfo
How to send a reply to a comment on facebook when enter does not work?
======
stevekemp
This seems like a question that has a story behind it, which would be worth
hearing.

Otherwise your question is much like "How do I bicycle when I have no wheels?"

------
Broken_Hippo
On-screen keyboard used for the enter button, or like another reply mentioned,
use the enter button on the numerical keyboard if you have one.

------
jklein11
Buy a new keyboard?

------
csmattryder
Write a comment in Pastebin or Notepad.exe, copy and paste it into the text
area?

(I don't use Facebook, but I know the pain of Enter-to-submit forms)

------
MikeTV
Use AutoHotKey to remap CapsLock to function as an Enter key.

Or dig into the JS and figure out how to execute the send manually?

------
NSAID
Use m.facebook.com. The mobile site has "Reply" buttons next to the comment
text fields.

------
jpl56
Did you try the Enter key on the numeric keypad?

------
trumbitta2
Remap enter to another key?

------
neilsimp1
On-Screen keyboard?

------
tonylemesmer
hit Shift+Enter

